# Impossible d'acceder à certains sites



## princesselilly (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde
je n'arrive pas à ouvrir certains sites tels que http://www.fh.ouf.fr
j'ai essayé avec IE, firefoxe, google chrome et ça ne marche pas.
j'ai vidé le cache, désactivé l'anti-virus et le pare-feu mais le problème n'est pas résolu.
j'ai vérifié dans le fichier HOSTS qu'il n'y a pas de sites bloqués.

merci de bien vouloir m'aider à trouver une solution


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2009)

En fait, on ne sait rien de ton environnement, sauf que, si tes informations sont exactes, tu utilises un ordinateurs de type PC avec un système Windows XP.
Or, sur ce forum, nous parlons des ordinateurs Apple avec un système Max OS X exclusivement.


----------



## Deudecos (5 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Vérifie si tes navigateurs acceptent les cookies, ca peut venir de ça.

Bonne soirée

Olivier


----------



## princesselilly (5 Décembre 2009)

désolée je vais voir ailleurs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




Deudecos a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Vérifie si tes navigateurs acceptent les cookies, ca peut venir de ça.
> 
> ...



Mon navigateur accepte les cookies


----------



## schwebb (5 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

Sinon, tu peux en profiter pour jeter ton pécé et acheter un Mac: aucun problème de connexion à ton site avec Safari (le navigateur Apple).


----------



## grugygruge (18 Mai 2010)

Ca c'est pas vrai, j'ai un Mac, et j'utilise principalement Firefox, mais que ce soit safari ou firefox, certains sites me restent inaccessibles.... et personne pour le moment ne trouve la solution ( à part debrancher le modem,, attendre, et prier pour que ca marche, une fois sur deux)


----------



## schwebb (18 Mai 2010)

grugygruge a dit:


> à part debrancher le modem,, attendre, et prier pour que ca marche, une fois sur deux



C'est bien la preuve que c'est le modem, pas l'ordi...


----------



## grugygruge (19 Mai 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> C'est bien la preuve que c'est le modem, pas l'ordi...



Pas forcément car d'apres un gars de chez SFR du service technique, un modem ne "sélectionne" les sites sur lesquels on va, ca marche ou ca ne marche pas...
donc d'apres lui, ca ne vient pas de là...
Bref, c'est la mouise car personne ne trouve la solution..


----------



## le sha nware (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
Je suis un utilisateur de Macbook pro du modem Netgear DG834G et j'habite à Casablanca au Maroc.
J'ai actuellement quelques problèmes d'accès à certains sites internet:
- affiche d'une carte Google Map impossible
- You Tube impossible
- certains forums (mais pas celui-ci) mettent un temps considérable à s'ouvrir (chaque click demande un délai aussi long à chaque fois)
Par ailleurs le téléchargement d'un fichier se fait à 200kbps/s ce qui me parait tout à fait raisonnable.
Dernière précision, quelqu'un utilisant un PC ss Vista et se connectant sur mon réseau Wifi d'appartement n'a aucun souci pour afficher une vidéo sur You Tube.
D'avance, merci pour votre aide.
Erwan


----------



## Marijul (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un macbook
avec OS X version 10.6.8 ... et j'ai bien besoin d'aide...
Ca fait plusieurs jours que je fouille sur les forums et je ne trouve pas la solution.

Mon fournisseur d'acces est Lagoon (nouvelle caledonie)
plus le temps passe et moins j'ai acces a des sites internet (qui demandent une connexion avec un identifiant et mot de passe, j'ai remarqué)
ex : ma banque, et depuis hier facebook...j'arrive a acceder a la page d'accueil, mais des que je me connecte, j'ai le message : "safari ne parvient pas a ouvrir la page car le serveur sur lequel est situé cette page ne repond pas"

De plus, avec itunes je ne peux plus ouvrir ma session, voici le message d'erreur : 
"impossible de répondre a votre demande auprès d'itunes store. La connexion réseau a expiré. Assurez-vous que les réglages réseau sont corrects et que votre connexion réseau est active, puis réessayez." 
J'ai un iphone 3G et je ne peux donc pas mettre a jour mes appli avec itunes store sur mon macbook via itunes.

Avec mon iphone, meme probleme, je ne peux pas  me connecter a facebook via l'appli, et je n'arrive pas a faire les mise a jour des appli.
Hier je me suis connecté au wifi du macdo ( ;-) )avec mon iphone et la j'ai pu faire les mises a jour.

Mon conjoint a un pc avec windows et il a les mm soucis (il a essayé avec hotmail, la banque...)

Je suis en wifi, mais j'ai essayé de connecter avec le cable et rien ne change.

Est-ce-que quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Marijul (3 Août 2011)

Re'

j'ai trouvé la solution et je partage, vue la quantité de fois ou j'ai vu ce probleme non resolu sur les forums...

Alors j'ai contacté mon FAI, mais je n'ai jamais reussi a les avoir...HAHAHA, vive les standards telephoniques.

Voila la manip qui a marché pour moi :

>ouvrir preference reseau
>bouton avancé
>Onglet Proxy
>j'ai selectionné uniquement " decouverte auto proxy" et "proxy web securisé (HTTPS)"
Pour "proxy web securisé (HTTPS)" il faut rentrer "serveur proxy web securisé"...pour le trouver j'ai cherché sur google ""proxy web securisé (HTTPS)" FAI Lagoon", j'ai trouvé : cache.lagoon.nc : 8080
je n'ai pas selectionné "mot de passe requis et pour le nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe je n'ai rien mis, je n'ai pas coché "exclure les nom d'hote simples" et "utiliser le mode FTPpassif(PASV) etait deja coché.
>je clique sur le bouton "ok" et sur le bouton "appliquer"

Voici les sites que j'ai testé et ou j'arrive a acceder : facebook, itunes store, gmail...donc je suppose que le probleme est reglé.
Pour mon iphone, j'ai effectué une synchronisation avec itunes
puis j'ai fait la manip suivante :
> réglage
>WIfi (car je me connecte en wifi chez moi)
>clic sur la petite fleche a coté du nom de ma box
> dans DHCP, tout en bas "proxy HTTP", j'ai selectionné "Manuel"
du coup, il faut remplir "serveur" : "cache.lagoon.nc" "port" : "8080", authentification : j'ai laissé désactivé.

voila, tout marche !

en esperant que ca en aidera d'autres.
Marijul


----------

